# Guard X is Salmons from Philly [update: Salmons selects Raptors over Suns]



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Asher (Gambo and Ash) Xtra 910 in PHX just said it. It would take a sign and trade to get it done. We'll see.

Thoughts???


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

Did they say what they wanted?

I don't know much about Salmons seeing as though everytime Philly was on, I never watched.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Dissonance19 said:


> Did they say what they wanted?
> 
> I don't know much about Salmons seeing as though everytime Philly was on, I never watched.


Just that he is a restricted free agent so it would have to be a sign and trade using the trade exception so it would have to get done within the next month. More than likely no players from PHX will move.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

Interesting...


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

Personally, this guy isn't a point guard, but he is athletic and a pretty good defender from the times I've seen him play. He's not going to give us the assist numbers, but adds some size at guard to the bench. I'll reserve judgement till I see what he can do in system.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

Find it a little hard to believe, but we shall see.

Not exactly a veteran PG that the reports were indicating. What is a he 4th year SF or GF? Not what we needed.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Tiz said:


> Find it a little hard to believe, but we shall see.
> 
> Not exactly a veteran PG that the reports were indicating. What is a he 4th year SF or GF? Not what we needed.


Right. Those were my thoughts too, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

Well, we view Barbosa as a PG/SG, so getting Salmons looks like to just add more depth at SG when Barbosa is in at PG? I don't know haha.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Dissonance19 said:


> Well, we view Barbosa as a PG/SG, so getting Salmons looks like to just add more depth at SG when Barbosa is in at PG? I don't know haha.


Right there with ya.

Just as long as Barbosa brings it up the court and gets it to Diaw.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

Well Philly played Salmons at PG and moved A.I. to SG at times.
So, he can play SG and PG. I think its a nice pick up. He can shoot pretty well and his defense is average or perhaps better then most.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Well Philly played Salmons at PG and moved A.I. to SG at times.
> So, he can play SG and PG. I think its a nice pick up. He can shoot pretty well and his defense is average or perhaps better then most.



I think we can be more creative than this, but it is dry out there.


I'm wondering if we will regret not keeping Colangelo. I know he wasn't behind everything, and it was more of a collective thing from what I understand. But still though.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

He's not the greatest shooter but he has above average defense. He's a natural SF that can play SG and PG. Personally I think there are better options out there, but I support the addition of him (if he is added). We need to look more into Chucky Atkins. Also, we might have to refer back to Eddie House if there are no other options... becuase I'm not fully convinced at Salmons's ability to play PG.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



somejewishdude said:


> He's not the greatest shooter but he has above average defense. He's a natural SF that can play SG and PG. Personally I think there are better options out there, but I support the addition of him (if he is added). We need to look more into Chuck Atkins. Also, we might have to refer back to Eddie House if there are no other options... becuase I'm not fully convinced at Salmons's ability to play PG.


Atkins is almost like Bobby Jackson, just he stays healthy and still sucks haha.

Yeah, I wouldn't mind keeping House. He saved our *** during the regular season quite a bit. Maybe if we don't wear him down, his shooting will be fine during the playoffs?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

lol, wow Philly fans don't have anything good to say about him.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=287175


----------



## notorioustlp (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

Not exactly the guy I was hoping for, but he's an athlete and a capable defender so I'm ok with this as long as we arent giving any rotation guys up for him. This would make our bench Barbosa, Salmons, Jones and Thomas/Diaw. It's not the Mavericks bench, but it should be enough.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

actually, for the TE and maybe our first (LATE) or a second next year i think it'd be a very good deal. salmons is a good ballhandler and an excellent passer. an above average defender also. he may be a pretty good backup at point, particularly paired with barbosa who is an undersized shooting guard at heart. he's not a shooter, mind you. he has a midrange game, but no 3 point accuracy (which is odd for a suns guard). but he can drive the bucket.

i remember the suns were high on him coming outta miami.

could be just the sort of reclamation project the suns are so good at (diaw, house, tim thomas, etc.)


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> could be just the sort of reclamation project the suns are so good at (diaw, house, tim thomas, etc.)


Eddie House is no project... the team Eddie House chooses is the project.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

No way, we better not give up our late first. We will need it next yr to package it and move up with Atlanta's pick 

But I'll just be pissed if we pick Joakim Noah.. Especially, with the studs in that draft. He's overrated. He won't be much of a star in the NBA. Ok, I'm thinking too far ahead now..haha


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

Have fun. I think a years' supply of Krispy Kreme donuts should do the trick


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

In that case have Pat Burke :biggrin:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



BEEZ said:


> Have fun. I think a years' supply of Krispy Kreme donuts should do the trick


Yeah, tell that to Boris Diaw. I'm sure Atlanta said the same thing. And we sure had our fun.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Yeah, tell that to Boris Diaw. I'm sure Atlanta said the same thing. And we sure had our fun.


 sorry, hes no where as good as Diaw


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



BEEZ said:


> sorry, hes no where as good as Diaw


Not saying he's as good as Diaw. I'm saying one team's trash is often the Phoenix Suns' treasure.

And you can't compare Salmons now to Diaw now. You have to compare Diaw in Atlanta to Salmons in Philly. You say Salmons is trash. They swore that Diaw was trash. Salmons is a throw in for you guys. Diaw was nothing more than a throw in from Atlanta. The Suns only go after guys that they've always liked, and Salmons must be one of those guys for some reason.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

NO hes really not that good. I know him personally since hes been in high school. hes not that good. I'll be surprised if hes in the league in a few years


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Not saying he's as good as Diaw. I'm saying one team's trash is often the Phoenix Suns' treasure.
> 
> And you can't compare Salmons now to Diaw now. You have to compare Diaw in Atlanta to Salmons in Philly. You say Salmons is trash. They swore that Diaw was trash. Salmons is a throw in for you guys. Diaw was nothing more than a throw in from Atlanta. The Suns only go after guys that they've always liked, and Salmons must be one of those guys for some reason.


Diaw in Atlanta was a better player than Salmons in Philly. Diaw was in a bad situation in Atlanta, Salmons has been put in many different situations in Philly where they tried to maximize his abilities (I can't say talent with him).

I think his best asset is his defense, he's a solid defender. Offensively he's not a catch and shoot player, he needs the ball and when he gets it he pounds it into the ground taking a long time to make a decision. He also forces up bad shots killing possessions.

He's tall and can play three positions, but he's not athletic, and he's slow footed. He also thinks he's a lot better than he is.

Don't go acting like the Suns always land with gems, because they picked up Skita last year as well. Salmons is more along those lines.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

He's Pippen-esque. ONLY in the sense that he can play the 1/2/3 effectively. He's a great pickup for a trade excemption.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

I never said the Suns always land gems. Noone always lands gems, so it's stupid to even think that way. Don't act like I'm being naive as far as Salmons' talent either. I have watched him play (Iguodala fan, also wanted to see Hunter), and I know there's not a ton there. But there's other things that the Suns have taken with players and expanded. Raja Bell was never supposed to be a near three point champion. Diaw was never supposed to do much of anything other than play some backup PG. Tim Thomas was supposed to be a dud and was laughed at when the Suns signed him. Hell, people even said Kurt Thomas was way too slow and was going to ruin the Suns system when he was in there. Nash was supposed to break down. Over and over again, everytime the Suns acquire a player people come here to tell us why they suck. And over and over again, I get a laugh out of it because most of the time it comes back to bite them in the ***.

It's just funny how he gets traded and people call him trash to the fans of his new team. Like 'we'll trade him for a dozen glazed donuts' or some crap like that. Yet he'll probably be able to somehow contribute on this team, if he gets any minutes of course.

Yes, Diaw was in a bad situation. That doesn't mean that nearly 100% of the entire NBA fans expected Diaw to give anything NEAR what he gave the Suns this year. Diaw was supposed to give us little and was "trash" according to Atlanta fans. Same case here for Salmons, I'll believe it when I see it. I have faith that if the Suns went after him, coach must see him in a certain role for this team. It's easy to say in hindsight that it was just a bad situation for Diaw and he always had that talent. Then why was everyone laughing at the Suns for not wanting Childress instead of Diaw, even if saw what he did in Europe? Geez, those dumb Suns.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

Salmons is a baller. And also that means 2 players from da U. haha. I think he is perfect, he is tall and quick and a good defender. I really hope this goes down.

Whos gonna be the big man, steven hunter?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

Screw the U


Go Hokies 

even though we got killed


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

3 words - sign Ruben Douglas


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

Salmons is a guy, like Diaw, that could flourish in the Suns' system. It appears they'd have to sign-and-trade for him, but I don't know who they get in return. I don't think I'd give up Barbosa for him. It'd be interesting to see him play with the Suns, though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

If we did trade someone, I would prefer keeping Jones then getting Salmons.
Jones has potential and I think he'll be more consistent next year.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Dr.Seuss said:


> If we did trade someone, I would prefer keeping Jones then getting Salmons.
> Jones has potential and I think he'll be more consistent next year.



The only problem is that we are all the sudden very thin at the 2 and 3. We have Nash, Barbosa and Bell and that's it. Considering Nash will miss a few and Barbosa always misses more than a handful of games, I think the more pressing need is at the guard spot. Otherwise they'll probably end up playing Shawn at the 2 sporatically throughout the season.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

Now more than ever I am wondering why we passed up on Williams in the draft.



> The former UConn star made 9-of-15 shots and 4-of-5 3-pointers for a game-high 24 points. He also had 12 assists, many of them drop-off passes to Eric Williams (12 points) and Jamar Smith (11 points) for easy dunks. It looks like the Nets might have finally found the backup to Jason Kidd they've been searching for.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Tiz said:


> Now more than ever I am wondering why we passed up on Williams in the draft.



I was thinking the same thing. We should of taken him. 
Stupid money pinchers.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

From my research and reading other people's (76er fans) It appears Salmons is Joe Johnson before his breakout year. Inconsistant, has the tools, but needs confidence, straight poker face lol. PG in a SF body and had a stretch of 3 games with 10+ asts (I like that). Sounds just like Joe.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Sedd said:


> From my research and reading other people's (76er fans) It appears Salmons is Joe Johnson before his breakout year. Inconsistant, has the tools, but needs confidence, straight poker face lol. PG in a SF body and had a stretch of 3 games with 10+ asts (I like that). Sounds just like Joe.


 That is the worst comparison for him ever. Hes nothing like Joe Johnson. Joe is a much better shooter that Salmons will ever be. He has a much better handle than Salmons ever will. What tools are you speaking of because hes not good at anything. Also could you point out to me where hes had a stretch of 10+ assist games. In losses to the clippers and sonics last year he had 12 the clips game and 10 the next. Never to hi double digits again the rest of the season or come close to it. I think you should definitely reavaluate your comparison of Salmons because its quite wrong


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



BEEZ said:


> That is the worst comparison for him ever. Hes nothing like Joe Johnson. Joe is a much better shooter that Salmons will ever be. He has a much better handle than Salmons ever will. What tools are you speaking of because hes not good at anything. Also could you point out to me where hes had a stretch of 10+ assist games. In losses to the clippers and sonics last year he had 12 the clips game and 10 the next. Never to hi double digits again the rest of the season or come close to it. I think you should definitely reavaluate your comparison of Salmons because its quite wrong


Suns fans hated Joe for the most part the same if not more than you hate Salmons. Joe was very hot and cold his early seasons, that's why Boston gave up on him early. Don't act like he was all world before he finally snapped out of it. There's hope for Salmon ( I hope).


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Sedd said:


> Suns fans hated Joe for the most part the same if not more than you hate Salmons. Joe was very hot and cold his early seasons, that's why Boston gave up on him early. Don't act like he was all world before he finally snapped out of it. There's hope for Salmon ( I hope).


 I wont but his skill set was definitley seen, as opposed to Salmons and Joe is twice the athlete that Salmons is


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



BEEZ said:


> I wont but his skill set was definitley seen, as opposed to Salmons and Joe is twice the athlete that Salmons is


I see where you are coming from on that.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

The Deal is TE + Second round draft pick for Salmons. However now Toronto are after him and are offering more money. It is supposibly Salmons choice on where he decides to go. There was also talk of KT+TE and i think 2nd round pick for Salmons+Hunter [sarcasm]you would love that wouldn't you Diss[/sarcasm]. lol. 

It may be hard to win Salmons with Toronto in the mix, however if we do its a great deal for us. We can also add it to the greatness of the Joe Johnson Deal. 
-JJ

+Diaw
+JR
+Salmons
+Atlanta's draft pick
+Extra Salary Space


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



BootyKing said:


> +Diaw
> +JR
> +Salmons
> +Atlanta's draft pick
> +Extra Salary Space


what's JR?

Also, don't forget Cleveland's 1st round pick next year (Atlanted traded 2 picks, one this year, and one for next year. We picked Rajon Rondo and traded him with Brian Grant's contract to Boston for a first round pick via Cleveland along with cash considerations.) The pick is top 10 protected.

So it should look like this...

+Diaw
+JR (?)
+Salmons
+Atlanta's draft pick
+Extra Salary Space
+Getting rid of Brian Grant
+Cleveland's draft pick
+Cash considerations


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



BootyKing said:


> The Deal is TE + Second round draft pick for Salmons. However now Toronto are after him and are offering more money. It is supposibly Salmons choice on where he decides to go. There was also talk of KT+TE and i think 2nd round pick for Salmons+Hunter [sarcasm]you would love that wouldn't you Diss[/sarcasm]. lol.
> 
> It may be hard to win Salmons with Toronto in the mix, however if we do its a great deal for us. We can also add it to the greatness of the Joe Johnson Deal.
> -JJ
> ...


lol, oh yes. I'm president of the Hunter fan club haha

We better not give up KT.


But if Toronto wants to give him more money, I say let them and lets move on or something. We can't do that deal.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Dissonance19 said:


> lol, oh yes. I'm president of the Hunter fan club haha
> 
> We better not give up KT.
> 
> ...


Yeh sorry i forgot to say the deal with KT is meant to be dead now and its just TE + Second round pick. So we just have to wait and see.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



somejewishdude said:


> what's JR?


JR = James Jones


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

I figured it was James Jones, but why is he listed as JR?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



somejewishdude said:


> I figured it was James Jones, but why is he listed as JR?



His nickname. I forgot why.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Dissonance19 said:


> His nickname. I forgot why.


JR for junior. Why hes called junior i cant remember, its a story for another day.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



BootyKing said:


> JR for junior. Why hes called junior i cant remember, its a story for another day.



Maybe he's named after his dad?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

damn waas it originally KT and 2nd round pick for salmons and hunter? damn i would have taken that in a heartbeat. **** through in pat burke too!


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

Isn't this cute. Bryan vs Sarver now. This is gonna be ugly.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Kekai said:


> damn waas it originally KT and 2nd round pick for salmons and hunter? damn i would have taken that in a heartbeat. **** through in pat burke too!


you must've not seen how good our defense was with Kurt in. Hunter couldn't match that.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Sedd said:


> Isn't this cute. Bryan vs Sarver now. This is gonna be ugly.


Wow I didn't even realize that. Hopefully Salmons/Phili doesn't go a dollar above the asking price or Sarver will drop out.

So if the Raptors snag Salmons away from the Suns... should we go back to Eddie House?


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Dissonance19 said:


> you must've not seen how good our defense was with Kurt in. Hunter couldn't match that.



Yeah in games with Kurt the opposing team scored like 8-10 points less than without him.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Dissonance19 said:


> you must've not seen how good our defense was with Kurt in. Hunter couldn't match that.



LOL! 

I'm pretty sure Kekai was being sarcastic.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Dr.Seuss said:


> LOL!
> 
> I'm pretty sure Kekai was being sarcastic.



No. He was serious. He's too high on Hunter and has always wanted him back. He would take Q back too.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Dissonance19 said:


> No. He was serious. He's too high on Hunter and has always wanted him back. He would take Q back too.



Maybe. He came off sarcastic to me.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

I found this on Raptor board. Hope it's not true. :curse: 

link 



> Suns Set To Acquire Salmons
> 12th July, 2006 - 9:24 am
> PhillyBurbs.com - As soon as today, the Sixers are expected to send restricted free agent John Salmons to the Suns for a second-round pick and a $1.8 million trade exception, according to Tom Moore of the PhillyBurbs.
> *
> Salmons will end up with a five-year, $22 million contract out of the deal, starting at $3.6 million and increasing annually by 10 percent, according to a source close to the situation *


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

22 mill!!???????? No way in hell is he worth that. 
We should of ****ing resigned Thomas for 4yrs 24mil. God this is getting stupid.

~ShuHanGuanYu


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Dr.Seuss said:


> 22 mill!!???????? No way in hell is he worth that.
> We should of ****ing resigned Thomas for 4yrs 24mil. God this is getting stupid.



I don't know. it may be wrong because they said if we got up to 24 for Tim, it would've pushed us up to luxary tax. That's only 2 million. Besides that as I said TT wouldn't have seen much time anyway.

But I'm just pissed cuz Salmons is not worth close to that.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

That's overpaying for Salmons. But I don't think that logically means we should have overpayed Tim Thomas either. I think the reason we offered him the deal that we did was because of Tim's reputation. He was a good stop-gap while Kurt and Amare were out, but we aren't sure he's going to behave after giving him a contract. Pretty soon he gets injured, complains about playing time, etc. We'll see if he's grown up and gotten past that this year, but at least it's not our risk to be taking.

I think they are paying Salmons based on need. They realize we are very thin at the guard positions. There isn't a lot out there at those spots either that is $3.7 or less. The good thing is, if he doesn't work out this year his trade value won't be horrible. His stats should inflate with the Suns, and there will always be teams willing to take players with overinflated stats. Or best case scenario, his ballhandling and defense actually help the Suns more than they did the 76ers. You never know when you take a player off one team and put him on a running team where everyone has a green light.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

5 years, 22 mil? Are you kidding me?

Even Isiah wouldn't do that...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



somejewishdude said:


> 5 years, 22 mil? Are you kidding me?
> 
> Sounds like something Isiah would do



Fixed 

If Jerome James can get 25 mill, I'm sure he'd do this too haha.


----------



## AZBBALLPLAYA (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



somejewishdude said:


> 5 years, 22 mil? Are you kidding me?
> 
> Even Isiah wouldn't do that...



look on the bright side. if he blows up here, we got him locked in cheap like raja bell :banana:


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

well moving barbs to PG isn't a terrible idea, but it isn't a great one either. Still i love his explosiveness and speed, he is just a guard, but handles a bit, can shoot better when hot. Giving him more time, he produces more, unlike the back-up minutes to nash from 2 seasons ago.

salmons at sg should be ok too. while not great, its probably decent enough. I still want to sign eddie house as well, so that would make nash raja barb salmons and house, but that probably wont happen. Diaw can handle point duties as a forward or guard if we dont want barbosa to direct the offense.

So i guess the front office seems to be making a decent move considering the circumstances. salmons is 27, I would have liked him to be around 25 with that experience at philly, but he could produce for years to come if phoenix wants him to stay. Especially if we can catch that elusive championship before long in 1-2 seasons lol. that time frame is about it possibly for nash, kurt (in peakish performance) and raja. well, raja might be at the same level, or playing time for say 3-4 more years actually. 

Looks good suns! keep up the good work


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*



Dissonance19 said:


> Fixed
> 
> If Jerome James can get 25 mill, I'm sure he'd do this too haha.


 :clap:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

http://www.philly.com/mld/dailynews/sports/15032025.htm



> Sixers' Salmons selects Toronto as trade destination
> By PHIL JASNER
> Daily News Sports Writer
> 
> ...


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly [update: Salmons chooses Raptors over Suns]*

I would have thought our team was a place people wanted to come with all the excitement and talent. We're practically begging with puppy dog eyes for anyone to even have interest in the team. Oh well.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly*

AIN'T THIS A B!TCH!!!!!!!!!!!
Can we get someone to come here?? I feel bad now.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly [update: Salmons chooses Raptors over Suns]*

wtf?

You would think after 2 straight trips to the WCF it would be a little bit easier to attract some players.

Wasn't that crazy about Salmons to begin with...so oh well.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly [update: Salmons chooses Raptors over Suns]*



Tiz said:


> wtf?
> 
> You would think after 2 straight trips to the WCF it would be a little bit easier to attract some players.
> 
> Wasn't that crazy about Salmons to begin with...so oh well.


I'm not mad we didn't get him, I'm mad that we haven't done crap this offseason but lose players to the Clipps and Raptors. Clips never spent money in the past and who in the hell REALLY wants to play in Toronto?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly [update: Salmons chooses Raptors over Suns]*



Sedd said:


> I'm not mad we didn't get him, I'm mad that we haven't done crap this offseason but lose players to the Clipps and Raptors. Clips never spent money in the past and who in the hell REALLY wants to play in Toronto?



He probably thought he would play more there. And I'm sure there are a lot of people who would want to go there, if they could. Maybe even Nash himself haha.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly [update: Salmons chooses Raptors over Suns]*



Dissonance19 said:


> He probably thought he would play more there. And I'm sure there are a lot of people who would want to go there, if they could. Maybe even Nash himself haha.


That goes to show you that BC is damn good GM. :clap: to BC


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly [update: Salmons chooses Raptors over Suns]*

Ok, whats Plan B?

I say Offer the Raptors:
James Jones
Pat Burke
Trade Exception 
Cavs 2007 First Round

For 

Jose Calderon
Morris Peterson

Suns get a PG and a solid SF. Plus, MoPete contract expires.

And then Sign Francisco Elson to MLE.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly [update: Salmons chooses Raptors over Suns]*

^I'm really liking that trade idea. MoPete would be a monster on the fast break, plyus hes my 2nd favourite player in Toronto.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Last year was working, but it proved we have no depth. I say we just sign Eddie House back and a few Vegas summer league prospects... and we'll be fine for next year. 

If we need to, we can fill out our roster in next year's draft (which is supposedly/hopefully better than this years draft) or auction Marion/KT off.

Do that, give Diaw a contract extension, and try to give Starbosa a cheap extension... and I'll be a very happy Suns fan.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly [update: Salmons chooses Raptors over Suns]*



WildByNature said:


> Ok, whats Plan B?
> 
> I say Offer the Raptors:
> James Jones
> ...


does BCo have to be blindfolded and mislead to believe that pat burke is actually barbosa? 

no thanks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly [update: Salmons chooses Raptors over Suns]*



crimedog said:


> does BCo have to be blindfolded and mislead to believe that pat burke is actually barbosa?
> 
> no thanks.


Mo Pete and Calderon are not worth all that plus Barbosa. They're not even worth all that minus Burke.

That deal won't even happen though.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Guard X is Salmons from Philly [update: Salmons chooses Raptors over Suns]*

oh man! we are so helpless when salmons chooses raptors... 

i dont know if plan b or c (or maybe we are at plan d?) is gonna come close to satisfy team requirements for the upcoming season.

seems to sign eddie, and add maybe romain sato? I like sato, he can flourish here hopefully. almost like a q rich type player, rebounds well and can shoot. so i guess thats our back-up pg? and back-up wing player.

hell wat happened to chucky? he might be better than house at the PG, we are desperate, but chuckys a vet player and journeyman, he might fit the bill better at this point.

ye, BRING ON SATO AND CHUCKY! (maybe House too!)


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

ARGH. I don't think the Suns are looking for a backup PG, they are looking for a large guard that can handle the ball with Barbs when Nash is out. There are many options out there now, Jiri Welsch is that type of player, he hasn't done much in the NBA but we could sign him for cheap and see how he goes. I just don't know who we can get now.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, that settles it. We're just going to have to sign Latrell Sprewell.

... Think he can feed his family on a 5 year, $25 million contract?

In other news, I'm pondering the use of sarcasm tags in upcoming posts. Stay tuned!


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Is Sarver going to let Mike throw the MLE at someone or are you only working with trade exceptions? Hey, you could always take Seattle up on their stellar offer, I'm sure it's still on the table.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Keith bogans just signed with orlando, and now that his name is in the open, I feel maybe he would have been similair to salmons, coulda provided some defense (only suggesting, no need to rip on this idea  ), but it seems as though we pulled the shorter stick this off season lol. Come on mike, work your italian magic!


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I am not interested in House anymore. I hope he gets some money from someone else. We need people who actually play in the playoffs. Suns need to be 8-9 deep to be a true threat.


----------

